# Smiling skull poisons KU-19



## beendiggin (May 20, 2014)

I recently bought some poisons and other bottles and have two KU -19s, nicknamed the Smiling Skull.   One has the original labeled S & D cork. Both are base embossed S&D 173., are clean and are for sale if anyone is interested.  I'm asking $180.00 for the one with the cork and $160 for the other one, which has a small scratch.   I'll post some good pics soon, it's been really crummy weather for a week but I think tomorrow might see some sun.  Here's what they look like:  NOTE this pic is from online just to ID the bottles.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (May 22, 2014)

Very nice indeed ![]


----------



## 2find4me (May 22, 2014)

Killer Poisons, haven't seen one like that in a while...


----------

